# Leather console lid 2003



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Buddy02 asked me about black leather console lids. Did some research here's the numbers. These are all applications for 2003
>96920-3Z600 Frost/cloth
>96920-3Z601 Black/cloth
>96920-3Z602 Blond/cloth
>96920-3Z701 Black/LEATHER
>96920-3Z702 Blond/LEATHER


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Does this mean that "Fridays with Hardcore" is back on the air?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

DaddySkier said:


> *Does this mean that "Fridays with Hardcore" is back on the air? *


 Ya, its under Fridays with Hardcore, I put a disclaimer in there.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Is that just the lid then? or it the whole piece? you have an estimated price?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *Is that just the lid then? or it the whole piece? you have an estimated price? *


 That turned out to be a good question, I didn't check on it, so I just did. That is just for the console lid, but it's a brand new part# for a new part to be released later. I can't get a price on them yet because they haven't released the parts yet. My locator shows them on backorder, which means the vendor hasn't produced them yet. But they will be available later. So hang on to those numbers if you want one and try with Nissan later.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Thanks for the info!


----------

